# Medical Insurance



## Sukhothaitim (Jan 3, 2010)

I am planning to move to Thailand in the near future and wondered if anyone can suggest a good Medical Insurance supplier and approximate cost.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

There are many expat health insurance plans that are available for you. I would suggest you looking up an insurance broker like pacific Prime and ask for information on your specific needs. JW.


----------

